# CoreData application graphiques, pdf, ...?



## l'aigle des sommets (6 Avril 2010)

Bonjour 

Néophyte en programmation, je suis en train de créer une application pour les apiculteurs, permettant de garder une trace des diverses actions effectuées au rucher ...
Pour l'instant tout marche à merveille, j'ai commencé avec xCode avec un architecture core Data ...
J'ai néanmoins déjà quelque questions que j'aimerais vous soumettre à vous les pros ... 

Je me lance :

- Dans mon fichier xcdatamodel, j'ai une entité nommée "Rapport" deux de ses attributs sont "rapport" (du simple texte) et "RapportDate" (une date du calendrier).
J'aimerais pouvoir faire un graphique à partir de ces données; un graphique avec les dates en abscisse et les rapports sous forme de points sur les bonnes dates par exemple...
Je pense que Quartz doit être la solution, mais comment dire à QUartz d'aller chercher les données stockées dans la base de donnée coredata ? Je ne trouve pas grand chose sur la toile à ce sujet ...

- Ma deuxième question concerne l'impression; comment définir ce qui doit être imprimé quand l'utilisateur fait pomme P ? L'interface de mon logiciel étant composée de plusieurs tabView, j'aimerais pouvoir condenser les données de façon claire sur la feuille imprimée ...

Merci beaucoup de vous pencher sur mes questions 
bonne journée !


----------



## ntx (6 Avril 2010)

Néophyte et CoreData ça ne va pas très bien ensemble :rateau:


l'aigle des sommets a dit:


> Je pense que Quartz doit être la solution, mais comment dire à QUartz d'aller chercher les données stockées dans la base de donnée coredata ? Je ne trouve pas grand chose sur la toile à ce sujet ...


L'objet chargé de la création de ton graphique peut faire des requêtes dans ton NSManagedObjectContext.


> - Ma deuxième question concerne l'impression; comment définir ce qui doit être imprimé quand l'utilisateur fait pomme P ? L'interface de mon logiciel étant composée de plusieurs tabView, j'aimerais pouvoir condenser les données de façon claire sur la feuille imprimée ...


Il faut implémenter la fonction printDocument de ton objet NSDocument. Mais tu dois le savoir puisqu'avant de venir poser ta question tu as potassé pendant des semaines le livre de Aaron Hillegass ...


----------



## tatouille (7 Avril 2010)

ou simplement la documentation et les multiples exemples d'apple concernant ce sujet


----------

